# Capital group global equity fund



## Money172375 (Jun 29, 2018)

Anyone know anything about this fund? Came up on discussion with a neighbour who is an investment advisor. The d-series has a fee of 1.05%

pros? Cons?

CIF833


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

Read the prospectus and other write ups about it such as at Morningstar and compare it with Mawer Global Equity A and maybe a few others?

It seems to compare favourably


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Money172375 said:


> Anyone know anything about this fund? Came up on discussion with a neighbour who is an investment advisor. The d-series has a fee of 1.05%


The portfolio is a lot like Mawer's fund that @AltaRed mentioned.

I took a look at Morningstar returns, and this fund seems fine to me, compared to benchmarks. Just beware that with any actively managed fund, sometimes they get outperformance by accident, so don't be surprised if it also underperforms in the future.

But I don't see any problems with the fund.


----------



## newfoundlander61 (Feb 6, 2011)

You could look at its holdings as well as others and but stocks directly if you decide to go that route.


----------

